

The Homeless Experiment - pmorici
http://www.nevblog.com/category/homeless-experiment/

======
pressurefree
what about mental health issues? what about those who are veterans? why does
this guy spend so much time leading people off a cliff? it reeks of
confirmational bias by someone whos life will never be derailed, and will
always have friends and family. im guessing this guy is an aspiring
republican.

